# Forum General General Discussion  Несколько вопросов о славянских языках

## JackBoni

Здравствуйте, 
Я изучаю русский язык в унверситете. В следующем году я хочу а ещё учить ещё славянский язык, дополнение к русскому. К сожалению, факултет не преподаёт украинский язык. Я не сознаю причину для этого; как жаль! Я говорил с учителями сербского и словенского языка. Я интересуюсь вашими мнениями. Хотя эти языки не так же важные, как русский, я хочу изучать ещё язык. Какой язык будет самым полезным? 
Мне нравится звук словенского языка, но я предпочитаю кириллицу. Словенский язык не использует кириллицу, и мне кажется, словенский язык лёгче русского языка. Что вы думаете? Вы занималися или словенским языком, или сербским? Я имею возможности в следующем году изучать за границей. Мы с несколькими друзьями ищут советы. Мы хорошо ладим с собой и особенно хорошо вместе занимаемся. Мы не знаем, какой язык заниматься. Мы хотим знать ваши мнения. 
Большое спасибо за помощь и советы. 
Джек

----------


## MasterAdmin

Большинство украинцев говорит на русском. Сначала просмотри весь список славянских языков здесь. Тебе будет легче выбрать. Я бы изучал чешский или польский.

----------


## chaika

Ну, если у вас выбор только между двумя языками, один из которых пишется кирилицей, то результат должен быть очевидным. А вдобавок, изучив сербский, вы тоже будете знать хорватский, эти два языка очень похожи; главное различие в том, что хорваты пишут латиницей. Вообщем слова, грамматика схожи. Благодаря этому, язык называется сербскохорватский или хорватскосербский, смотря где стоишь. В Хорватии больше побережья, курортов. 
Когда я был аспирантом, программа требовала, чтобы мы изучали по одному языку из каждого из трех славянских ветвей; я выбрал польский (западная ветвь) и болгарский (южная).

----------


## JackBoni

Спасибо за карту и ссылку. Почему ты бы изучал чешский? Я понимаю причину польского. Я интересуюсь причинами, которых ты бы изучал чешский. К сожалению, учителей чешского языка на факултете нет. Я недавно заинтересовал сербским языком, потому что нам нужны посмотреть на классах сербские фильмы. Мне нравятся звуки сербского, но других причин у меня нет. 
Спасибо за мнения, chaika. Я очень благодарен. Всё, что вы мне говорите, будет очень полезным. На факултете преподают русский, польский, словенский и сербский. Какой из этих языков будут самыми полезными? Мне кажется, мне нравится будет сербский, хотя я ещё интересуюсь всеми мнениями. 
Я бы хотел знать более о ваших мнениях. Ответьте только по-русски, пожалуйста. Испавьте, пожалуйста, мои ошибки. 
Спасибо большое 
Джек

----------


## MasterAdmin

Мне просто нравится Чехия   ::

----------


## Оля

> Здравствуйте, 
> Я изучаю русский язык в унверситете. В следующем году я хочу _ учить ещё один славянский язык, в дополнение к русскому. К сожалению, факультет не преподаёт ("на факультете не преподают" is much better) украинский язык. Я не понимаю почему; как жаль! Я говорил с учителями сербского и словенского языка. Меня интересуют ваши мнения. Хотя эти языки не такие же важные, как русский, я хочу изучать ещё один язык. Какой язык будет самым полезным? 
> Мне нравится звучание словенского языка, но я предпочитаю кириллицу. Словенский язык не использует кириллицу, и мне кажется, словенский язык легче русского _. Что вы думаете? Вы занимались _ словенским языком_ или сербским? У меня есть возможность в следующем году учиться (or учить язык) за границей. Мы с несколькими друзьями ищем советов. Мы хорошо ладим между собой и особенно хорошо вместе занимаемся. Мы не знаем, каким языком заниматься. Мы хотим узнать ваши мнения.

  

> Спасибо за карту и ссылку. Почему ты бы учил чешский? Я понимаю причину, почему ты стал бы учить польский. Меня интересуют причины, по которым ты бы изучал чешский. К сожалению, учителей чешского языка на факультете нет. Я недавно заинтересовался сербским языком, потому что нам (нужно было?) посмотреть в классе сербские фильмы. Мне нравится звучание сербского, но других причин у меня нет. 
> Спасибо за мнения, chaika. Я очень благодарен. Всё, что вы мне говорите, будет очень полезным. На факультете преподают русский, польский, словенский и сербский. Какой из этих языков будет самым_ полезным_? Мне кажется, мне бы понравился сербский, хотя меня еще интересуют ваши мнения. 
> Я бы хотел узнать побольше ваших мнений. Ответьте только по-русски, пожалуйста. Исправьте, пожалуйста, мои ошибки.

 Я бы выбрала польский. Во-первых, он очень красивый (это, конечно, дело вкуса). Во-вторых, в нем очень много всяких прикольных буквочек, типа: ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ź ż
В-третьих, если будешь знать польский, то легко поймешь и чешский, и украинский, и наверное, другие славянские языки тоже.

----------


## JackBoni

Спасибо за мнения. У нас в классе немецского есть две польки. Онда из учителей тоже из Польши. Я буду их спpосить о польском. Есть ли другие мнения? На каком языке легче покупать фильмы, или слушать музыку? Мне кажется, будет легче отыскивать книги. 
Джек 
PS - спасибо за исправления, Оля  ::

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо за мнения. У нас в классе немецкого (в немецкой группе?) есть две польки. Одна из преподавателей тоже из Польши. Я спрошу их о польском. Есть ли у вас / у кого-нибудь другие мнения? На каком языке легче найти фильмы, или слушать музыку? Мне кажется, будет легче отыскивать книги.

 Я не знаю ни одного словенского или сербского режиссера, а также ни одного писателя (ну, может, я просто такая невежественная).
Зато из польских режиссеров, актеров и писателей могу навскидку назвать сразу несколько, довольно известных. Даже всемирно известных.

----------


## JackBoni

Спасибо за помощь, Оля. 
Я знаю одного сербского режиссера. Давай знать имена режессеров, которых ты можешь назвывать, пожалуйста, Оля. Меня интересуют всё, что может помогать, если даже я не буду изучать польский язык в следующем году. 
Есть ли русские режессеры, которые ты может рекомендовать? Например, сербский фильм, который я смотрел в классе, был фильмом о войне в Боснии и Герцеговине. 
Спасибо за советы. 
Джек

----------


## Оля

> Дай знать имена реж*и*ссеров, которых ты можешь назвать, пожалуйста, Оля. Меня интересует всё, что может помочь, если даже я не буду изучать польский язык в следующем году.

 "Дай знать" здесь звучит неестественно. Можно сказать: _Напиши, пожалуйста, каких режиссеров ты знаешь.
Ты не могла бы написать имена режиссеров, которых ты знаешь / которых ты могла бы назвать?_
Кшиштоф Кеслевский: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krzysztof_Kie%C5%9Blowski
Ежи Гоффман: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerzy_Hoffman
Роман Поланский: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_Polanski
Анжей Вайда: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrzej_Wajda
Кшиштоф Занусси: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krzysztof_Zanussi 
Очень известный (и бывший очень популярным в СССР) польский актер Даниэль Ольбрыхский: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Olbrychski 
Известные польские писатели: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanis%C5%82aw_Lem http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanis%C5%82aw_Jerzy_Lec http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boles%C5%82aw_Prus 
В Википедии почему-то нет Славомира Мрожека, но это тоже очень известный польский драматург. По-польски пишется Sławomir Mrożek.   

> Есть ли русские режиссеры, фильмы которых / чьи фильмы ты можешь рекомендовать?

 Read this thread: viewtopic.php?f=13&t=15818

----------


## JackBoni

Боже мой! Спасибо за ссылки, Оля. И еще за исправления. Мне нужно будет много времени, чтобы читать всё, что ты написала. Я смортел на фильмы, которые у меня на полке. В нескольких есть русские субтитры. Я буду их смотреть; экзамены будут начинать в январе. 
Спасибо большое.
Джек

----------


## BappaBa

> 

 Что-то я не понял, рядом со Словакией часть Украины заштрихована русским языком? 
upd: А, понял, это русинский.

----------


## chaika

Thanks, Admin. When I was in grad school I took a course on the Upper and Lower Lusatian languages, but I never bothered to look up on a map where they actually were!

----------


## Rtyom

> ...but I never bothered to look up on a map where they actually were!

 Yes, it’s kind of a problem when you don’t really specialize in it... I remember learning long lists of language families even without consulting linguistic maps.   ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

> Thanks, Admin. When I was in grad school I took a course on the Upper and Lower Lusatian languages, but I never bothered to look up on a map where they actually were!

 That's a good one   ::

----------


## TATY

> Здравствуйте, 
> Я изучаю русский язык в унверситете. В следующем году я хочу а ещё учить ещё славянский язык, дополнение к русскому. К сожалению, факултет не преподаёт украинский язык. Я не сознаю причину для этого; как жаль! Я говорил с учителями сербского и словенского языка. Я интересуюсь вашими мнениями. Хотя эти языки не так же важные, как русский, я хочу изучать ещё язык. Какой язык будет самым полезным? 
> Мне нравится звук словенского языка, но я предпочитаю кириллицу. Словенский язык не использует кириллицу, и мне кажется, словенский язык лёгче русского языка. Что вы думаете? Вы занималися или словенским языком, или сербским? Я имею возможности в следующем году изучать за границей. Мы с несколькими друзьями ищут советы. Мы хорошо ладим с собой и особенно хорошо вместе занимаемся. Мы не знаем, какой язык заниматься. Мы хотим знать ваши мнения. 
> Большое спасибо за помощь и советы. 
> Джек

 Ну, здесь в Великобритании очень много Поляков, итак полезно было бы изучать польский язык. Сербский и хорватский официально является отдельными языками, а на самом деле они почти одиноковые. Они более похожи на русский, чем польский и чешский, и у них очень простое произношение ("Так слышится так и пишется").

----------


## Оля

> Ну, здесь, в Великобритании, очень много поляков, так что (or поэтому) полезно было бы изучать польский язык. Сербский и хорватский официально являются двумя разными языками, а на самом деле они почти одинаковые. Они более похожи на русский, чем польский и чешский, и у них очень простое произношение ("как слышится, так и пишется").

----------


## kamka

> Ну, здесь в Великобритании очень много Поляков, итак полезно было бы изучать польский язык. Сербский и хорватский официально является отдельными языками, а на самом деле они почти одиноковые. Они более похожи на русский, чем польский и чешский, *и у них очень простое произношение ("Так слышится так и пишется")*.

 но это так же как и в польском. Мы просто не любим себе жизни осложнять и как напишем - так и прочитаем.  :P

----------


## Юрка

> Я не знаю ни одного ...сербского режиссера

 Оля, ты наверное забыла. Есть один очень известный: Кустурица. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D1% ... 0%B8%D1%80

----------


## Оля

> Оля, ты наверное забыла. Есть один очень известный: Кустурица.

 А, да, точно. Его я знаю, смотрела даже.   ::

----------


## Zaya

Могу еще югославского композитора назвать. )  

> Горан Брегович (сербохорв. Горан Бреговић, Goran Bregović; родился 22 марта 1950 в Сараево, Босния и Герцеговина, тогда Югославия) — музыкант и композитор, широко известный в странах восточной Европы по рок-группе Bijelo Dugme, а также во всём мире как автор музыки к фильмам, среди которых несколько фильмов Эмира Кустурицы.
> Считает себя югославом, аргументируя это тем, что его отец хорватского происхождения, мать сербского, а жена — мусульманка.

  

> Goran Bregović (Serbian Cyrillic: Горан Бреговић) (born March 22, 1950) is a Bosnian/Yugoslav musician and one of the most recognizable modern composers of the Balkans.
> He was born in Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina (then Yugoslavia), to a Croatian father and Serbian mother, which is why he always says that his nationality is Yugoslavian.

 Думаю, многие слышали саундтрек к фильму «Аризонская мечта» (In the Deathcar, Iggy Pop). 
Соглашусь с тем, что известных поляков больше. Имена, которые привела *Оля,* говорят сами за себя. ) Кстати:  

> Станислав Лем 
> Экранизации произведений
> «Солярис» (1972, СССР, реж. Андрей Тарковский) 
> «Солярис» (Solaris, 2002, США, реж. Стивен Содерберг)

----------


## Zaya

> Мне просто нравится Чехия

 Мне тоже. Но раз преподавателей чешского языка на факультете *JackBoni* нет, расписывать, чем он [чешский язык] хорош, не имеет смысла. )   

> У нас в группе немецкого (или «в немецкой группе») есть две польки.

 (Классы в школах, в вузах — группы.)
Так это же прекрасно, что носители языка поблизости есть! Подружись с ними, спроси, не смогут ли они исправлять твои хотя бы самые грубые ошибки.

----------

